# Who are the coolest: INTP or INTJ?



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

We’ve all read the forum discussions on the differences between these two types, & the timeless debate(s) and poll concerning which is the most intelligent. What an absolute snooze fest! Now we turn our attention to that which really matters in the grand scheme of things: who are the coolest?

Let’s settle this. Right here, right now...


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

in the end the who got the most votes are based on how many people are compatible with them(based on statistic) and their egos... if this is true then i would say it will be quite close maybe intp would win..albert eintein is quite cool to be honest because in the end it is based on my preference bias which is i am more compatible with intp then intj..so this vote is pointless


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> this vote is pointless


You’ve defined your own subjective criteria for what constitutes “being cool”. That’s exactly how we interpret coolness; subjectively. My perception of cool has nothing to do with compatibility. More so who is calm and collected when shit hits the fan, practically smart without being excessively nerdy, good dresser, unique humour, suaveness, etc. The poll can absolutely be viewed as pointless, but no more so than the intelligence one; the vast majority here aren’t experts in fields pertaining to the definition, measurement and classification of human intelligence and cognition. Nor is it scientific. At the least it gives an idea of general perception.

It’s all a bit of fun, and if fun is pointless, please don’t invite me to your “parties”.

Cheers.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

I find them cool each in their own way. INTP are often cheeky, playful and inventive while INTJ have a very personal conceptual world and when they reveal a fragment of it, they can make the situation switch to comedy completely unexpectedly.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

The fact that this thread hasn't set off a ridiculous flame war shows just how cool both INTJ and INTP are.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Squirt said:


> The fact that this thread hasn't set off a ridiculous flame war shows just how cool both INTJ and INTP are.


All in good time, my dear. 

_Laughs maniacally._


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> You’ve defined your own subjective criteria for what constitutes “being cool”. That’s exactly how we interpret coolness; subjectively. My perception of cool has nothing to do with compatibility. More so who is calm and collected when shit hits the fan, practically smart without being excessively nerdy, good dresser, unique humour, suaveness, etc. The poll can absolutely be viewed as pointless, but no more so than the intelligence one; the vast majority here aren’t experts in fields pertaining to the definition, measurement and classification of human intelligence and cognition. Nor is it scientific. At the least it gives an idea of general perception.
> 
> It’s all a bit of fun, and if fun is pointless, please don’t invite me to your “parties”.
> 
> Cheers.


nah im just being real.both have the potential to be cool based on your own defenition..just different approach of getting there..


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

YvonneZemski said:


> I find them cool each in their own way. INTP are often cheeky, playful and inventive while INTJ have a very personal conceptual world and when they reveal a fragment of it, they can make the situation switch to comedy completely unexpectedly.


yeah their Se helps them a lot to crack jokes..I would say they can be the best comedian if they get rid of their insecurities


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> You’ve defined your own subjective criteria for what constitutes “being cool”. That’s exactly how we interpret coolness; subjectively. My perception of cool has nothing to do with compatibility. More so who is calm and collected when shit hits the fan, practically smart without being excessively nerdy, good dresser, unique humour, suaveness, etc. The poll can absolutely be viewed as pointless, but no more so than the intelligence one; the vast majority here aren’t experts in fields pertaining to the definition, measurement and classification of human intelligence and cognition. Nor is it scientific. At the least it gives an idea of general perception.
> 
> It’s all a bit of fun, and if fun is pointless, please don’t invite me to your “parties”.
> 
> Cheers.


btw,idc about general perception as it is obviously a lie


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> nah im just being real.both have the potential to be cool based on your own defenition..just different approach of getting there..


Of course anybody can be cool, regardless of type. That doesn’t help us definitively decide who are the coolest: INTP or INTJ?


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> btw,idc about general perception as it is obviously a lie


It matters a lot to I what others think.


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> It matters a lot to I what others think.


yeah I knew that


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> Of course anybody can be cool, regardless of type. That doesn’t help us definitively decide who are the coolest: INTP or INTJ?


so what is it? this vote?


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> So what is it? this vote?


Doo u even read breh?


Infinitus said:


> It’s all a bit of fun


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> Doo u even read breh?


fine have it your way..but consider this your thread have the potential to make other people more ignorant because of "general perception" bs .. it's funny you would not say it is for fun if i don't even reply to your first post


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> fine have it your way..but consider this your thread have the potential to make other people more ignorant because of "general perception" bs .. it's funny you would not say it is for fun if i don't even reply to your first post


Did you read the OP either? -


Infinitus said:


> Now we turn our attention to that which really matters in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Azmar (Jan 3, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> Did you read the OP either? -


mind explaining what it means ' the grand scheme of things" but i guess it means having fun basically? i searched it means in the big picture or something like that..anyway you definitely want to know the definite answer for this thread which you can't find as stated in your previous reply which is why i reply to your comment by saying it is pointless..just saying..if you want to have the false answer for fun then have it your way..no hard feeling


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

Azmar said:


> mind explaining what it means ' the grand scheme of things" but i guess it means having fun basically? i searched it means in the big picture or something like that..anyway you definitely want to know the definite answer for this thread which you can't find as stated in your previous reply which is why i reply to your comment by saying it is pointless..just saying..if you want to have the false answer for fun then have it your way..no hard feeling


My apologies. I often forget about language barriers. I meant “what ultimately matters the most in life”: it was sarcastic. I agreed that this poll could be viewed as pointless.

No hard feelings here either.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Infinitus said:


> We’ve all read the forum discussions on the differences between these two types, & the timeless debate(s) and poll concerning which is the most intelligent. What an absolute snooze fest! Now we turn our attention to that which really matters in the grand scheme of things: who are the coolest?
> 
> Let’s settle this. Right here, right now...


Why are you making me choose? I like them both for different reasons, but if you make me choose, I'll go INTJ because they are different. I like variety.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Cool INTJ: very cool 
Cool INTP: freezer burn, literally gives you chills

No, I'm not biased because I'm a TP. I'm just a snowman.


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)

Infinitus said:


> We’ve all read the forum discussions on the differences between these two types, & the timeless debate(s) and poll concerning which is the most intelligent. What an absolute snooze fest! Now we turn our attention to that which really matters in the grand scheme of things: who are the coolest?
> 
> Let’s settle this. Right here, right now...


I just want me an INTJ, so I'll give that to them.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Same as the "Who is Smarter" poll, I think we're both equal, and it's silly to rank people in terms of coolness anyway.

INTPs tend to be a bit more quirky and get along with damn-near anyone, and are often Renaissance types with a cool, worldly outlook.

INTJs can be eccentric or even abrasive, but they're much more willing to put themselves into situations that INTPs would consider scary (e.g. my old INTJ workmate who sang karaoke in the pub without a care in the world!), and that to me gains extreme coolness points.


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

What is the opposite of cool? I think I'm that. But there are some pretty cool INTJs and INTPs on this site. I tend to see the whole "perceiver" thing as cooler than "judger," like, I don't care when I get there, forget deadlines. I'll do what I want.

But the grass is always greener, right? 

I do get colder at night and warm in the morning- is that an INTJ thing?


----------

